# Jazzy improvisation for piano



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I was bored today Saturday afternoon, so I came with this :lol::


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fjazzy-improvisation


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

sounds just like impressionistic or extended chords more than jazz, swing them notes son! it seems like those random shawn lane piano demos to me. very cool stuff though, you really are good at improv, which takes many skills, but above all it seems like you know your instrument well and have enough technique to 'feel' what you play. very mature and sophisticated. now go transcribe it, relearn it, swing those 8ths, and make it part of a cycle of jazzy sonatinas!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

chee_zee said:


> sounds just like impressionistic or extended chords more than jazz, swing them notes son! it seems like those random shawn lane piano demos to me. very cool stuff though, you really are good at improv, which takes many skills, but above all it seems like you know your instrument well and have enough technique to 'feel' what you play. very mature and sophisticated. now go transcribe it, relearn it, swing those 8ths, and make it part of a cycle of jazzy sonatinas!


well, thanks... I think . (I have a Jazzy Suite already). I like that free style that you describe as a demo of some bad piano comercial, maybe I have bad taste :lol:

edit: damn, yes, it sounds impressionist , I'm sick of it, but it seems that it's in my blood!


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

aleazk said:


> well, thanks... I think . (I have a Jazzy Suite already). I like that free style that you describe as a demo of some bad piano comercial, maybe I have bad taste :lol:
> 
> edit: *damn, yes, it sounds impressionist , I'm sick of it, but it seems that it's in my blood!*


Well if you don't want it to sound that way then try listening to a different style of music more often. Our brains tend to spit out whatever it's recieving, I'd reccomend listening to some sort of music that is totally different and maybe even unusual for you. Perhaps some free jazz or drone metal or baroque or electronic or african percussion... I don't know, whatever throws you off your usual listening style. Then after a few days to a week go back and see what comes out.

Not totally sure it'll work, but hey try it. You'll be my guinea pig. 

Edit: By the way, I do really like this, impressionistic or not


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

yea that's not to say I don't like it, it's just not jazzy enough without swung eighths. the jazziness of it is like how miles davis made the 'modal' album kind of blue after being influenced by (coincidentally) impressionist classical music. you seem to have caught the back end of it or something. listen to to some of miles' modal stuff for a few weeks and see where that leads.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Well if you don't want it to sound that way then try listening to a different style of music more often. Our brains tend to spit out whatever it's recieving, I'd reccomend listening to some sort of music that is totally different and maybe even unusual for you. Perhaps some free jazz or drone metal or baroque or electronic or african percussion... I don't know, whatever throws you off your usual listening style. Then after a few days to a week go back and see what comes out.
> 
> Not totally sure it'll work, but hey try it. You'll be my guinea pig.
> 
> Edit: By the way, I do really like this, impressionistic or not


well, I actually listen a lot of styles and periods, but, of course, I love impressionism. anyway, it was only a small improv, so, is not a big deal.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

chee_zee said:


> yea that's not to say I don't like it, it's just not jazzy enough without swung eighths. the jazziness of it is like how miles davis made the 'modal' album kind of blue after being influenced by (coincidentally) impressionist classical music. you seem to have caught the back end of it or something. listen to to some of miles' modal stuff for a few weeks and see where that leads.


I can swing , see this for example:

__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Ffunky-jazz-versi-n-final

or this one:

__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fjazzy-piece-for-piano


----------

